

Y Combinator Startup Library - tokenadult
http://ycombinator.com/lib.html?

======
skmurphy
The resource list might benefit from some review.

Startupping is defunct now for more than a year.

The Reddit link points to a list that doesn't seem very active (top is one
month old, lower items many months old).

The Red Herring link 404's on the site.

Digg's "startup" matches in December 2009 are probably not of interest or use
to HN readers.

------
anurag
In PDF here: [http://garry.posterous.com/the-startup-library-613-page-
down...](http://garry.posterous.com/the-startup-library-613-page-downloadable-
pdf)

------
habitatforus
Also we should add a section to cover things like

Stanford's iPhone App Class: <http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-
bin/drupal/>

Stanford's WebApp Class: <http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs142/cgi-
bin/projects.php>

Harvard has several good classes, but I cannot seem to find them online.

------
jamiequint
I'm surprised that Chris Anderson appears here. Besides him noticing that the
Pareto principle also applies to the web most of the talks I've seen and his
books have been largely content free. Especially his latest book "Free" (no
pun intended).

Also, a few things I would recommend that were not on here:

    
    
      Steve Blank - Four Steps to the Epiphany
      Venture Hacks (the blog)
      Mark Suster (http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/)

------
axiom
I would pay for a printed + bound copy of this.

~~~
alabut
A good place to start is to read the only four books on the list:

* Dale Carnegie: How to Win Friends and Influence People

* Edward Tufte: The Visual Display of Quantitative Information

* Paul Graham: Hackers and Painters

* Jessica Livingston: Founders at Work

Those had a pretty big impact on me. I'd already read 3 of the 4 when I came
across the list and I read Carnegie's book just because it was on there, after
having previously written it off by judging it from the huckster-sounding
title. I'm glad I did end up giving it a chance - it should be a required
textbook in every high school and college.

------
nate
Surprised to see How to Win Friends as one of the 4 recommended books just
because of how old and infrequently mentioned it is these days. I just read it
recently and it's full of some gems. Also surprisingly has got some good bits
in here about persistence.

------
thaumaturgy
Not on the list: Guy Kawasaki's "Rules for Revolutionaries". It's been one of
my guides for a long time, and it's responsible for changing the way I think
about business enough to make me want to run my own.

------
joshfinnie
This was submitted 700+ days ago...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=104964>

Just because you add a ? to the end of the URL does not make it unique. This
is obvious an attempt to build up one's karma.

I also agree with one comment from the previous submission: this is found on
the bottom of every HN page... Are you kidding me!?

~~~
tokenadult
It was posted as a direct answer to a question that came up recently. The
example of reposting links that have been posted before I learned from another
HN participant who opened up a "new" thread just yesterday. Some eyeballs
never reach the bottom of the page.

But, yes, if I were to post about your metaissue on the Feature Requests
thread

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

(which is perhaps an even more rarely noticed link at the bottom of the page),
I might suggest some way to periodically "bump" threads of high reference
value such as that thread itself or the page (re)submitted in this thread, as
is possible on sites on which recency of last post is the primary criterion
for moving threads to the top of the main page. Lacking that interface feature
here, another user discovered a work-around for drawing attention to classic
webpages of likely interest to new HN readers, and I noticed that the page
submitted here would also likely be of interest.

Have a happy New Year.

------
michaelkeenan
The link to "Journey to the Center of Google" is broken. It should be:
[http://www.gq.com/news-politics/newsmakers/200502/google-
lar...](http://www.gq.com/news-politics/newsmakers/200502/google-larry-sergey)

------
10ren
I was surprised to find that pg also says "where there's muck there's brass"
<http://paulgraham.com/bronze.html>, as does Joel.

------
djcapelis
Rands in Repose seems like it should be on this list.

~~~
wisty
Rands in Repose, Erik Sink, and Joel (he gets only one mention) should all get
a similar amount of play as pg, I'd say. Rands is a fantastic writer, Erik's
just as start-up focused as Paul Graham, and a lot more practical and Joel is
(or at least, was) the sharpest business / software writer around (and he
hosts the business of software wiki - <http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/?W1>
).

